# Sharp - AcuRite 2 axis mill questions



## psween (Jun 27, 2014)

My brother in law has an older Sharp AcuRite 2 axis mill he's thinking about selling, maybe to me.  First, I don't know much about NC, especially the older machines like this one.  In fact, I'm more looking for a manual 9X42 or 10X50 Bridgeport or clone.  Can you still do manual work on something like this while learning about the NC?  What might a ballpark price be?  Anything else I should know?  You can tell I'm pretty clueless about this type of machine.  Thanks,

Patrick


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 27, 2014)

Yes, as long as the mill has hand wheels, and DC servo motors you can do manual work on it.  The Sharp AcuRite mills that I found on line seem to have that. The bonus is that you have a built in DRO.

All you have to do is not energize the servos, and it will make a very stable manual machine.  Machines with stepper motors can be used as manual machines, but the steppers 'cog' when turned so operating manually is a bit problematic.

If the machine is in good shape and is price right, go for it.

I have done a lot of manual work on my CNC.


----------

